#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Rb750 liga pisca os led da lan e reinicia! Urgente alguém ajuda!

## luc1anocruz

Galera restaurei um backup de um rb750 de um cliente, e agora ele parou de funcionar! Ele liga, pisca os leds da lan e logo em seguida se reinicia e fica nesse loop sem parar, já dei reset, tentei instalar firmware pela lan, mas como ele nao liga não consegui! Alguém tem uma dica? Ele fica nesse loop sem parar, e só aconteceu depois de restaurar um backup dele

----------


## ShadowRed

Qual modelo exato dela ?

----------


## luc1anocruz

> Qual modelo exato dela ?


RB750 o primeiro modelo so diz isso

----------


## leeooziinhoo

Procura dar NETINSTAL. Já tentou dar o Hard Reset pelo botão que tem na RB?

----------


## luc1anocruz

> Procura dar NETINSTAL. Já tentou dar o Hard Reset pelo botão que tem na RB?


Sim, primeira coisa que fiz foi o reset, e depois tentei o NETINSTALL mas como ele fica reiniciando nao detecta a lan

----------


## ShadowRed

> Sim, primeira coisa que fiz foi o reset, e depois tentei o NETINSTALL mas como ele fica reiniciando nao detecta a lan


Já abriu ela para ver se tem algum componente avariado? 
Já colocou um fonte de 24v por 1amp nela ?

----------


## luc1anocruz

Abri ele, nao vi nada visualmente avariado, sobre colocar outra fonte eu não coloquei, pois testei de outro aqui e nao funcionou, mas vou testar com outra de 24v e relatar se funcionou

----------


## luc1anocruz

Resolvido! 

Não era fonte, o boot corrompeu no Restaure do Router, eu tinha tentando com NETINSTAL antes, mas hoje tentei novamente, e quando vi ele estabilizou o NETINSTAL e consegui regravar a firmware, lembrem-se, o NETSINTAL é assim mesmo, as vezes detecta rápido e outras demora como o meu caso, tive que ficar vários dias tentando e hoje conseguir. O sintoma era ficar reiniciando e piscar as LAN, e ficavam nesse loop sem parar.

----------

